# Nintendo Amiibo Frustrations!



## Holla (Feb 3, 2015)

I think it's safe to say no matter where you live in the world Nintendo's Amiibo have us frustrated beyond the World's end. With such a limited quantity of many characters that seem to sell out in less than one day and no planned restocks in the future it's just plain stupid. Like seriously, I bet Nintendo is making big bucks off these little plastic figures that so many of us appear to be crazy about, so why don't they just make more and make even more money? Unless there's some sort of underlying issue I'm not aware about making more should be a win-win situation for everyone. Nintendo would get even more money, and the fans would have more of a chance of getting their beloved plastic figures. Anyone else agree?

Darn you impossible to get Rosalina figure...
That's all my ranting... for now


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Feb 3, 2015)

but we have plenty of Mario amiibos

everyone loves the Mario amiibo


----------



## graceroxx (Feb 3, 2015)

I guess they're kinda cool, but I'm not paying attention to them. I don't want to see one I like; it's hard enough to save my money as it is.  Besides, they don't work with any game systems I own.


----------



## Justin (Feb 3, 2015)

Yeah it's pretty ridiculous. But at least we know what to expect now. If you want one, be prepared for pre-orders to go up and be on top of it the instant they go up. Of course, in our case in Canada with Rosalina, that wasn't really an option. But that's an exception.


----------



## Murray (Feb 3, 2015)

You could always settle for a plushie?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 3, 2015)

I agree. This limited supply is really dumb. I'm just prepared for any future amiibos I want.


----------



## Cress (Feb 3, 2015)

Want to be mad?
Look at a picture of a German toy store.
SO. MANY. AMIIBOS. (THAT WE DON'T HAVE)


----------



## Dasbreenee (Feb 3, 2015)

Literally. I went into work. (Gamestop). 
I was asking my boss about new amiibos. 
He said he checked targets inventory prior to me coming in. About 30 minutes before. 
He said they had 5 Rosalinas and the others. 
I rushed to target (RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET) and someone was at the amiibos. They grabbed all three Rosalinas that were left along with the last one of every other. I'm irate.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 3, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> Literally. I went into work. (Gamestop).
> I was asking my boss about new amiibos.
> He said he checked targets inventory prior to me coming in. About 30 minutes before.
> He said they had 5 Rosalinas and the others.
> I rushed to target (RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET) and someone was at the amiibos. They grabbed all three Rosalinas that were left along with the last one of every other. I'm irate.



I would try to steal one from them.


----------



## Holla (Feb 3, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I would try to steal one from them.



Haha yeah really! 

*storms over* "You can't have all three!" *Takes Amiibo from their hand and storms away*

Lol if only it were that easy. I'm too nice.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 3, 2015)

Holla said:


> Haha yeah really!
> 
> *storms over* "You can't have all three!" *Takes Amiibo from their hand and storms away*
> 
> Lol if only it were that easy. I'm too nice.



Lol I'm too nice to but when it come to the rosalina amiibo I won't be nice xD


----------



## Dasbreenee (Feb 3, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I would try to steal one from them.



You literally have no idea how much I contemplated it. 
I was thinking, "People steal things from carts on Black Friday, but this is so much more thank Black Friday..."


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 3, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> You literally have no idea how much I contemplated it.
> I was thinking, "People steal things from carts on Black Friday, but this is so much more thank Black Friday..."



Just grab it run to the cashier pay run again for your life.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 4, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Just grab it run to the cashier pay run again for your life.



Good luck running from Assets Protection too. 

The Amiibo situation is annoying, even more so when even pre-ordering doesn't guarantee success as I remember reading many times that some pre-orders were canceled and then they opened pre-orders back up. Regardless, I'm aiming to pre-order the ones I seriously want from Wave 4 and should that fail will just camp out before opening. :/


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 4, 2015)

Tom said:


> Good luck running from Assets Protection too.
> 
> The Amiibo situation is annoying, even more so when even pre-ordering doesn't guarantee success as I remember reading many times that some pre-orders were canceled and then they opened pre-orders back up. Regardless, I'm aiming to pre-order the ones I seriously want from Wave 4 and should that fail will just camp out before opening. :/



Luckily people didn't came out at the target I went to


----------



## Tao (Feb 4, 2015)

Justin said:


> If you want one, be prepared for pre-orders to go up and be on top of it the instant they go up.




Yea...Some of us have more important things to do than waiting for novelty figures of Nintendo characters that are purposely under stocked to crop up on pre-orders...Earning the money to buy them in the first place is one of those things.


Nintendo obviously don't want my money. Their loss.


----------



## Murray (Feb 4, 2015)

Tao said:


> Yea...Some of us have more important things to do than waiting for novelty figures of Nintendo characters that are purposely under stocked to crop up on pre-orders...Earning the money to buy them in the first place is one of those things.
> 
> 
> Nintendo obviously don't want my money. Their loss.



wrong nothing is more imporant than amiigos


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 4, 2015)

I have never had an amiibo preorder cancelled on me.


----------



## Zane (Feb 4, 2015)

The fact that Nintendo keeps understocking them even after seeing the hype they've generated is just really bad business lol I wish I knew when they were first announced that it was gonna be like this, I wouldn't have walked past so many of the *~rare amiibos~* thinking I could just get it later. :/ O well, the ones I _really_ want (besides Marth) haven't even been announced yet so I won't have to fight anybody for an amiibo for awhile huehue


----------



## JCnator (Feb 4, 2015)

It's ironic on how North America is supposed to be large enough to never run into issue of not having enough amiibo to cover demands, yet a lot of retailers there only have a ridiculously small space for stocking these things in first place.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 4, 2015)

I'd like to buy amiibos but unfortunately i dont have the $$$$ lmao but anyway it really pisses me off when people hoard amiibos of the same character like... why ya gotta buy 3 of the same character.. give others a chance man...


----------



## n64king (Feb 4, 2015)

*nintendo:**makes amiibo*
*amiibo:**sells out literally instantly*
*nintendo:*wow that one was popular
*nintendo:*guess we better not make any more of it ever again


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 4, 2015)

I've manage to get everyone I want thanks to friends who basically stalk the net for the moment things go available, that and the fact that me and 2 friends in different states basically grab extra of amiibos to send to each other if we missed some. 
Networking ftw


----------



## Cress (Feb 4, 2015)

In my Ceramics class , we have to make a sculpture relating to a world problem.

I chose the amiibo supply as my world problem. And I'm sticking with it the whole way through.


----------



## Holla (Feb 4, 2015)

Eb Games Canada got their shipment of Rosalina Amiibos today around Noon, all stores are now sold out and have been for awhile... I just hope I can catch her at my only local store (Walmart) right when they get the shipment. *sigh*


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 4, 2015)

tokkio said:


> I'd like to buy amiibos but unfortunately i dont have the $$$$ lmao but anyway it really pisses me off when people hoard amiibos of the same character like... why ya gotta buy 3 of the same character.. give others a chance man...



When I went to buy the rosalina amiibo some lady wanted to but five of them -.-


----------



## booshoe (Feb 5, 2015)

Amiibos are a very hot item for Nintendo right now? Why are they having some amiibos in limited supply? seriously!


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 5, 2015)

My husband is a store manager at a large toy retail chain and he says between the kids who work in the store and people who stake out at 6am, a lot of amiibo figures are insanely hard to get. He grabs tons of them whenever he gets a chance since he oversees the shipments in early morning.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 5, 2015)

I could say the same freaking thing about the Gamecube Controller Adapters.

Nintendo really needs to get into the supply and demand stuff.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Feb 5, 2015)

Why do ambios remind me of restocks :/


----------



## Boccages (Feb 5, 2015)

I went to a Toys R Us today in Montr?al, Qu?bec. I walked in and of all the new wave 3 amiibos, only the Bowser figurine was still on sale. And, there was only 1 ! So I took it to the cashier who told me they had received the wave 3 amiibos only the day before. They only had 20 Lucario, 4 Rosalina, 4 Toon Link, 6 Shiek, but 42 Bowsers. 24 hours later, I had just grabbed the last Bowser...

Then I went across the street and looked in the EB Games and they already had sold out of all the wave 3 figurines. I then ran to the Best Buy where they had a dozen Bowser figurines and 1 Shiek. I grabbed that one and one Kirby which I hadn't seen in a while and hadn't bought before...

On the day of release of the amiibos, back in November, I was looking for the Villager and the Wii Fit Trainer and got them from a Target. I should have bought Marth at that time, but I wasn't interested. Then when Wave 2 released, I grabbed a Little Mac from the EB Games the day it got out. I pre ordered the Toon Link figurine, and Toad from the Super Mario line. 

Some of these figurines I've never seen on sale (and I had 5 stores selling these figurines at roughly 50 meters from one another : Target, EB Games, Archambault, Bestbuy and Toys R Us): Pit, for example, Shulk or Captain Falcon.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 6, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> I went to a Toys R Us today in Montr?al, Qu?bec. I walked in and of all the new wave 3 amiibos, only the Bowser figurine was still on sale. And, there was only 1 ! So I took it to the cashier who told me they had received the wave 3 amiibos only the day before. They only had 20 Lucario, 4 Rosalina, 4 Toon Link, 6 Shiek, but 42 Bowsers. 24 hours later, I had just grabbed the last Bowser...
> 
> Then I went across the street and looked in the EB Games and they already had sold out of all the wave 3 figurines. I then ran to the Best Buy where they had a dozen Bowser figurines and 1 Shiek. I grabbed that one and one Kirby which I hadn't seen in a while and hadn't bought before...
> 
> ...



Hopefully they reprint villager and wii fit trainer because I want those two if not I'm forced to buy them online ;-;


----------



## Zane (Feb 6, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> They only had 20 Lucario, 4 Rosalina, 4 Toon Link, 6 Shiek, *but 42 Bowsers.*



problem with amiibo stocking in a nutshell @_@


----------



## Holla (Feb 6, 2015)

Walmart still doesn't have Wave 3 in yet come on guys get it together!


----------



## r a t (Feb 7, 2015)

Just a heads up for people in the UK incase they don't know, Amazon have Wario and Charizard amiibos available for pre-order, their current release date is the 24th of April, but that'll probably change


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 7, 2015)

Antlers said:


> Just a heads up for people in the UK incase they don't know, Amazon have Wario and Charizard amiibos available for pre-order, their current release date is the 24th of April, but that'll probably change



I might consider buying Charizard but from wave 4 I want robin and Lucina mostly along with peach and toad from mario party amiibo set


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 7, 2015)

Antlers said:


> Just a heads up for people in the UK incase they don't know, Amazon have Wario and Charizard amiibos available for pre-order, their current release date is the 24th of April, but that'll probably change


Thanks!  I have already got pre-orders for the complete Super Mario Collection amiibo and the complete fifth wave coming out on April 24th.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 7, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Thanks!  I have already got pre-orders for the complete Super Mario Collection amiibo and the complete fifth wave coming out on April 24th.



Lucky


----------



## a potato (Feb 7, 2015)

I would like the figures that were shown at E3. Amiibo are cool and all, but I don't think they really look that good with all that plastic sticking out from their crotch. And more functionality would be nice, since their basically glorified DLC for most games :/


----------



## Jake (Feb 7, 2015)

a potato said:


> I would like the figures that were shown at E3. Amiibo are cool and all, but I don't think they really look that good with all that plastic sticking out from their crotch. And more functionality would be nice, since their basically glorified DLC for most games :/



i dont mind he piece of plastic tbh (like i dont love them, but i dont hate them either), the thing that i hate more is that they just threw in random colors?? idfk why links is yellow, and fox/pit have blue? just keep them all clear wtf


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 7, 2015)

Holla said:


> I think it's safe to say no matter where you live in the world Nintendo's Amiibo have us frustrated beyond the World's end. With such a limited quantity of many characters that seem to sell out in less than one day and no planned restocks in the future it's just plain stupid. Like seriously, I bet Nintendo is making big bucks off these little plastic figures that so many of us appear to be crazy about, so why don't they just make more and make even more money? Unless there's some sort of underlying issue I'm not aware about making more should be a win-win situation for everyone. Nintendo would get even more money, and the fans would have more of a chance of getting their beloved plastic figures. Anyone else agree?
> 
> Darn you impossible to get Rosalina figure...
> That's all my ranting... for now



Miss_Tisa got a Villager Amiibo from Germany after they were discontinued. There's no clear difference as far as she can tell, maybe you could do that to get your Rosalina?


----------



## Holla (Feb 7, 2015)

Nanobyte said:


> Miss_Tisa got a Villager Amiibo from Germany after they were discontinued. There's no clear difference as far as she can tell, maybe you could do that to get your Rosalina?



I'm totally willing to import, but I want a reasonable price which is the problem. I'd be willing to maybe pay $20 for a $14 figure not $50 like I've been seeing.  I know they are rare, but seriously...


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 8, 2015)

Holla said:


> I'm totally willing to import, but I want a reasonable price which is the problem. I'd be willing to maybe pay $20 for a $14 figure not $50 like I've been seeing.  I know they are rare, but seriously...



I agree rosalina is at $50 ;-; villager is at $60 but I'm not willing to pay that much. You should've bought a Japanese rosalina. They only cost $30 before she was released now she's gone up.


----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2015)

a potato said:


> I would like the figures that were shown at E3. Amiibo are cool and all, but I don't think they really look that good with all that plastic sticking out from their crotch. And more functionality would be nice, since their basically glorified DLC for most games :/



Yeah, they annoy me too. I've mostly only bought the figures with no stands, or minimal stands. (just on their feet, or otherwise not very noticiable) For example, I won't buy Link for this reason. He's one of the worst in that department.


----------



## Boccages (Feb 8, 2015)

Well, for what its worth, I'm pretty sure they will get a line of Amiibo of the Legend of Zelda serie like they are for the Super Mario one for the launch of Mario Party 10. Maybe Link will be stand-less in this one.


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 11, 2015)

Amiibo's where I live are really strange. But like most places we have a crap ton of Mario's and Peaches. 
Sadly I walked past seeing Little Mac thinking I could get him again since I live in such a small populated area but nope, he was sold out a few days when I got back. But our Amiibo spaces are very, very tiny that they can't really hang a lot of them up so I wonder if we ever really got any up here. Especially Villager and Wii Fit trainer. Never once saw them up here, even Marth. 

Just sucks that these are such a popular high in demand item and it doesn't seem though that Nintendo wants to do good with it and release more to the public so we can at least get a chance to have the one's we want.


----------



## Mioki (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't understand why Nintendo won't make an online amiibo store and ship them out. They can't honestly use shelf space as an excuse when this is an option.

I remember I went to Walmart at midnight for the release of Wave 1. The lady offered Marth and Villager, but like many fellow posters, I figured I could get them later and settled for Kirby. :/ 
I imported Marth from Japan later, but still no Villager. Sucks, since he's a main of mine on Smash Bros now. Same happened with Pit, I stalled on preordering him and then boom, he was gone. But I snagged him on Target online late one night upon restock.

Ness is my absolute favorite, if I can't snag a preorder of him, I will be so upset... Especially since Earthbound merch isn't really common.


----------



## A-Link (Feb 12, 2015)

They ran out of shelves here too. I want a Charizard one too bad. It seems like I will be importing mine as well.

Also, anyone knows anything about Nintendo's plans to releasing amiibo adapters for the older 3DS models?


----------



## Boccages (Feb 12, 2015)

A-Link said:


> They ran out of shelves here too. I want a Charizard one too bad. It seems like I will be importing mine as well.
> 
> Also, anyone knows anything about Nintendo's plans to releasing amiibo adapters for the older 3DS models?



I can't say for sure, because Nintendo did talk about such a device before. But since then, they've gone mute on the subject. So either they will come out with one which would surprise me, or they've nixed those plans and we will never hear about it ever again.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2015)

No, they're still releasing the amiibo support device for non New 3DS's. It's coming in the next few months. I heard March/April for a slated release date, but could be wrong.


----------

